
CDC data suggests COVID-19 deaths much higher than reported - dmitriy_ko
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/28/us/coronavirus-death-toll-total.html
======
htnsao
People forget that every year around 60 million people die worldwide as the
normal course of things. Death is a fact of life. Like stupid chickens, people
panic when they hear that a few thousand people are sick or have died. This
whole shut down of the world economy is ludicrous. It's exposing the fallacy
of the over-protective nanny-state. It's just another excuse to pay out
trillions to their cronies and further enslave the world. People are being
fooled by the numbers because they can't grasp how many humans actually exist
on the planet. So what if 200,000 people have died out of 7.7 billion (.003%).
Net ~85 million more will have been added this year.

~~~
Gibbon1
> So what if 200,000 people have died out of 7.7 billion (.003%). Net ~85
> million more will have been added this year.

If the rest of the world listened to you we'd have 150-300 million deaths over
about 6 months, not 200,000. Fortunately people like you are a small minority.

~~~
htnsao
That's a lie that you've been told. More will die from shutdown-induced famine
etc than the cronyvirus. To see real numbers look at Brazil, look at Sweden.
Not so bad.

